# Oris launches Chronos LE Divers Sixty-Five in Calibre 400



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Oris introduced their latest LE this morning: the Chronos Limited Edition. It is a 200 piece Divers Sixty-Five with an ice blue dial. It is also their second Divers 65 to sport the Calibre 400 (with the Hodinkee LE being the first).


Personally, I think the dial on this looks incredible. It looks like a more textured Lake Baikal. Shame that it's only 200 pieces as this is one of my favorite Oris releases since they initially released the Aquis 41.5mm


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cool, love the gradient dial! At 38mm, on the small side for a diver imho.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Ugh why limited? Love it I hope Oris surprises us soon with new 65 variants.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Jason Bourne said:


> Ugh why limited? Love it I hope Oris surprises us soon with new 65 variants.


And a limited of 200 only as well, as opposed to the 2,000 I often see on their Aquis LEs


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Hopefully Watches and Wonder (Basel replacement) Oris will reveal 65 production with 400 movement. I think what Oris has been able to accomplish with their new movement makes them underrated


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice to see another 38mm. Oris should release more non LE in this case.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I like it a lot. I would like it even more if they took this dial and bezel and put it on the 40mm variant with a sellita/eta and a price tag of $2,300. It will be interesting to see if there is much market resistance to paying $4,000 for an Oris Divers 65.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, I'm curious as well. At a glance pricing seems okay given that the Aquis 400 goes for $3,500.

That said, secondhand Aquis 400 are venturing under $2k on bracelet. I think there are many like you whom would prefer to save a few hundred and take the proven Selitta over the in-house.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a feeling these will sell out quick. Light blue color dials has been popular recently.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

It would be a pass for me for two reasons. For one, I am not a great fan of gradient dials, and the stainless steel bezel gives a stark look to the dial — _but that is just me. _


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It’s a lovey looking watch but I can’t help but feel it’s a bit on the pricy side.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

I almost pulled the trigger on this last night until I saw the price. Just a little too rich for me. A stunning piece though undoubtably


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are a couple of hands-on photos: 


















Ice Blue: Hands-On With the Oris Sixty-Five Chronos Edition


Oris has teamed up with WatchTime’s sister publication Chronos to create a highly limited version of its no-date Divers Sixty-Five model, powered by the brand’s latest in-house movement. Here's everything you need to know about the Divers Sixty-Five Calibre 400 Chronos Limited Edition: In the




www.watchtime.com












Hands-On: Oris Sixty-Five Diver x Chronos


Oris und Chronos präsentieren eine auf 200 Stück limitierte Sonderedition der Sixty-Five mit Cal. 400. Wie sich die eisblaue Taucheruhr am Handgelenk macht, und was es vor dem Kauf zu wissen gibt:…




diveintowatches.com


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

I really like this one and I even like the 38mm size! The price tag on the other hand is a tough one to swallow. Even with an in-house caliber, I don’t think I could fork over $4k for an Oris 65.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

leapinglizard said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on this last night until I saw the price. Just a little too rich for me. A stunning piece though undoubtably


I’m with you. Can’t get my head around 4k. It priced fair relative to Tudor but as pointed out above, resale has been really poor. I don’t buy with the intention to sell but I’d be worried paying 4000 plus tax for this and it would be worth 2500 a day later. Smart to keep this one limited to 200. I’ve noticed the green MR Porter version at 3750 on strap isn’t really selling well. Love that one too. As much as I think this is a stunner, 4k goes into a different price bracket for me. I think Oris will eventually get there in terms of resale but right now paying full price for these 400s is a mistake.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

829maxx said:


> I really like this one and I even like the 38mm size! The price tag on the other hand is a tough one to swallow. Even with an in-house caliber, I don’t think I could fork over $4k for an Oris 65.


Yeah 65s sell for like 900 to 1200 used. That’s too big of a gap to bridge just for the movement.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah 65s sell for like 900 to 1200 used. That’s too big of a gap to bridge just for the movement.


Exactly. Tough to justify. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

829maxx said:


> Exactly. Tough to justify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s too bad. I’d be all over this at sub 3k. This is the third or 4th Oris I’ve really liked but can’t find the value. Ironically Oris used to be the value play. Not any more. This costs more than a BB58.


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

It has the same colors as the Lake Baikal. I don't know why two cool watches are limited.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Looking at the pictures this one is really speaking to me despite my irritation at the price. The dial mixed with the steel bezel are gorgeous. Would I be out of my mind to sell my Seamaster SMP for this? This damn hobby.


----------



## ChiTownTx (Jun 4, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> Looking at the pictures this one is really speaking to me despite my irritation at the price. The dial mixed with the steel bezel are gorgeous. Would I be out of my mind to sell my Seamaster SMP for this? This damn hobby.


Heh, I actually did just that. As insane as it may be to most. But then again I am getting old and have been fortunate enough to own many watches over the years. JLC,Rolex,Omega the list goes on. Never an Oris though until now. Plus trying to move the bezel on my SMP is honestly becoming too annoying for me not to notice at this point. I just can't grip the damn thing comfortably lol. It's the little things that kill.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

ChiTownTx said:


> Heh, I actually did just that. As insane as it may be to most. But then again I am getting old and have been fortunate enough to own many watches over the years. JLC,Rolex,Omega the list goes on. Never an Oris though until now. Plus trying to move the bezel on my SMP is honestly becoming too annoying for me not to notice at this point. I just can't grip the damn thing comfortably lol. It's the little things that kill.


congrats - you ordered this one? I’ve had it in my cart all day.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Roger Ruegger said:


> Here are a couple of hands-on photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a great looking watch with a superb movement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownTx (Jun 4, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> congrats - you ordered this one? I’ve had it in my cart all day.


Yeah did the same. Was going back and forth with the idea of it and then wanted to time something. Couldn't grip my SMP bezel without getting my hands wet for grip. Was like to hell with it time to sell and ordered this one. Plus it will be something different. Thousands of (insert color here) SMP's out there anyway. Only 200 of these in this configuration. Get what you like I always say.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

ChiTownTx said:


> Yeah did the same. Was going back and forth with the idea of it and then wanted to time something. Couldn't grip my SMP bezel without getting my hands wet for grip. Was like to hell with it time to sell and ordered this one. Plus it will be something different. Thousands of (insert color here) SMP's out there anyway. Only 200 of these in this configuration. Get what you like I always say.


Can’t argue with this. That said not sure I can give up my SMP for this one. Maybe I’ll find room for both. There’s a reason there are thousands of SMPs in the wild and it’s because they are bad a$$. A lotta watch for the money.


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

This model is really nice! Only 200 as well. 

Not sure about the price though. I think will hold me back.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Hopefully Oris releases same color in their standard 65 series.


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

Well you do get an extra leather strap.lol


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just ordered mine! Yes, it’s expensive for an Oris. It’s one of the best looking diver 65s imo.


----------



## Divestar Question (Dec 26, 2021)

I ordered as well. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Divestar Question said:


> I ordered as well. Couldn't resist.


I’m sure I’m gonna regret passing on it. Gonna take my chances on the preowned market I guess. Congrats to all who ordered and wear in good health.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> I’m sure I’m gonna regret passing on it. Gonna take my chances on the preowned market I guess. Congrats to all who ordered and wear in good health.


im sure a couple of these will go for 2.4-2.9k by the end of 2022. not sure if i see it landing down to $2k given that there's only 200 made. Maybe if it were a 2,000 piece release. 

I've been curious about the Oris Aquis 400 and have already seen a few land at $1800-1900. That's 14 months at release for pre-owned to get to 50% retail value (though I'm assuming most are not paying close to full retail).


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

milkdoes said:


> im sure a couple of these will go for 2.4-2.9k by the end of 2022. not sure if i see it landing down to $2k given that there's only 200 made. Maybe if it were a 2,000 piece release.
> 
> I've been curious about the Oris Aquis 400 and have already seen a few land at $1800-1900. That's 14 months at release for pre-owned to get to 50% retail value (though I'm assuming most are not paying close to full retail).


I’d be happy at sub 3500 but yeah the poor resale on the 400 Aquis proves that the market isn’t ready to pay 4k for an Oris movement or not. I probably would buy at 3500 but 4k is just too much for me.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> I’d be happy at sub 3500 but yeah the poor resale on the 400 Aquis proves that the market isn’t ready to pay 4k for an Oris movement or not. I probably would buy at 3500 but 4k is just too much for me.


A big part of the Oris enthusiast base are drawn by its independent status ("not Swatch") and best value at ~$2k status (even $1k for pre-owned). At 3500-4000, it's a completely different level of options with Omega just above it, and Tudor (more 'prestigious'), Nomos (draws its own unique crowd for functional elegance), and Sinn (more 'tool-like') below it.

Unfortunately, the Aquis 400 sits in a tough pricepoint and a subset of Oris fans value their design, but don't care much for the 5day power reserve or tightened accuracy.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

milkdoes said:


> A big part of the Oris enthusiast base are drawn by its independent status ("not Swatch") and best value at ~$2k status (even $1k for pre-owned). At 3500-4000, it's a completely different level of options with Omega just above it, and Tudor (more 'prestigious'), Nomos (draws its own unique crowd for functional elegance), and Sinn (more 'tool-like') below it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Aquis 400 sits in a tough pricepoint and a subset of Oris fans value their design, but don't care much for the 5day power reserve or tightened accuracy.


Completely agree. I always thought Oris offered tremendous value at the 2000 to 2500 range. They’ve decided to go upmarket which is their choice of course. It’s smart to do so and test the waters with these LE models where they can probably sell them. I think selling “regular” models at 3500 to 4000 is going to prove VERY difficult. This new watch is absolutely gorgeous. I probably should not let $500 get in the way of something I love but with a wife watching my purchases I have to be disciplined as well. As for the Aquis, I think it’s starting to look a bit dated. I would appreciate an update.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

I love Oris and hope they succeed up-market. I agree that testing the waters with these LE is the way to go, and that it's currently an upward battle. Oris also has to recognize that they're currently competing against themselves as well -- by continuing to offer the same finishing and designs both in 400 and Sellitta, many may find little reason to move upmarket. The unique designs and scarcity of LEs may be the right lure for those with deeper pockets.

I'm ambivalent about the Aquis' design. On one hand, I really like it and find it fairly distinct in a crowded diver field. On the other, I do find the "old" 2016 pointy hands as looking pretty dated, so I can see why you might you and others might also find it getting a bit dated. My impression is that they want to keep the Aquis iconic (e.g. in 10 years they want to be able to put the 2011 and 2031 side-by-side and instantly recognize both as Aquis), which can be hard for something that's decidedly modern.


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

What are everyone’s thoughts?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

mchou8 said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16473549
> 
> ...


Stunner. Sell it to me!


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> Stunner. Sell it to me!


Still available on the Oris website!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Pittsburgh


mchou8 said:


> Still available on the Oris website!


lol. Enjoy the watch. It’s the best looking watch I’ve seen in a long time.

Off topic but for you Oris fans there is a cal 400 Aquis listed in Reddit for a whopping $1690. This is why I can’t get behind a 4k Divers 65 no matter how pretty she is. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/t5h6aq


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> lol. Enjoy the watch. It’s the best looking watch I’ve seen in a long time.
> ...





Tpp3975 said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> lol. Enjoy the watch. It’s the best looking watch I’ve seen in a long time.
> ...


Wow, that’s disconcerting. I don’t blame you.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

mchou8 said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16473549
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting some irl pics!! It looks very nice. How do you like it?


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome watch just not my cup of tea,maybe it looks better in person.Congrats


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I love the look of this and would own one if it had on the fly micro adjusting, a quick release bracelet, or even drilled lugs. To be asking that price without one of those is disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadrheaume10 (11 mo ago)

I received mine a week ago. Yes, expensive for a 65. For whatever it's worth, there was no tax and no import fees, and free returns. Bottom line - it is a beautiful watch. Yes, it needs a tool-less micro adjustable clasp. I have 6 1/4" wrists and have had many unseccseful attempts at finding a proper size dive watch for my wrist size. I have owned many from $700 microbrands to Rolex, Tudor, etc. I did look at the Tudor Black Bay 58. I cant get past the crown, the slab style case and the 15 minute graduations on the bezel. No watch with a date is a contender. The Oris is very accurate, so far. The hands and bezel line up with the induces really well. I would have been fine with a lesser movement for less money.
I would prefer less bling/shine on the case. The bracelet is all brushed. Every thing considered, it is a beautiful, well fitting, comfortable watch and for me the price is ok. Resale?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

chadrheaume10 said:


> I received mine a week ago. Yes, expensive for a 65. For whatever it's worth, there was no tax and no import fees, and free returns. Bottom line - it is a beautiful watch. Yes, it needs a tool-less micro adjustable clasp. I have 6 1/4" wrists and have had many unseccseful attempts at finding a proper size dive watch for my wrist size. I have owned many from $700 microbrands to Rolex, Tudor, etc. I did look at the Tudor Black Bay 58. I cant get past the crown, the slab style case and the 15 minute graduations on the bezel. No watch with a date is a contender. The Oris is very accurate, so far. The hands and bezel line up with the induces really well. I would have been fine with a lesser movement for less money.
> I would prefer less bling/shine on the case. The bracelet is all brushed. Every thing considered, it is a beautiful, well fitting, comfortable watch and for me the price is ok. Resale?


You can resale it to me whenever you’re ready.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

chadrheaume10 said:


> I received mine a week ago. Yes, expensive for a 65. For whatever it's worth, there was no tax and no import fees, and free returns. Bottom line - it is a beautiful watch. Yes, it needs a tool-less micro adjustable clasp. I have 6 1/4" wrists and have had many unseccseful attempts at finding a proper size dive watch for my wrist size. I have owned many from $700 microbrands to Rolex, Tudor, etc. I did look at the Tudor Black Bay 58. I cant get past the crown, the slab style case and the 15 minute graduations on the bezel. No watch with a date is a contender. The Oris is very accurate, so far. The hands and bezel line up with the induces really well. I would have been fine with a lesser movement for less money.
> I would prefer less bling/shine on the case. The bracelet is all brushed. Every thing considered, it is a beautiful, well fitting, comfortable watch and for me the price is ok. Resale?


Pics please sir?


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

mchou8 said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts?


Congrats on your LE 65! It looks quite nice!


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

chadrheaume10 said:


> I received mine a week ago. Yes, expensive for a 65. For whatever it's worth, there was no tax and no import fees, and free returns. Bottom line - it is a beautiful watch. Yes, it needs a tool-less micro adjustable clasp. I have 6 1/4" wrists and have had many unseccseful attempts at finding a proper size dive watch for my wrist size. I have owned many from $700 microbrands to Rolex, Tudor, etc. I did look at the Tudor Black Bay 58. I cant get past the crown, the slab style case and the 15 minute graduations on the bezel. No watch with a date is a contender. The Oris is very accurate, so far. The hands and bezel line up with the induces really well. I would have been fine with a lesser movement for less money.
> I would prefer less bling/shine on the case. The bracelet is all brushed. Every thing considered, it is a beautiful, well fitting, comfortable watch and for me the price is ok. Resale?



Would love to hear your thoughts after a few weeks and see some photos. Great looking watch.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Can we get some photos in this thread please gents?


----------



## handsintheair (Jan 6, 2015)

leapinglizard said:


> Can we get some photos in this thread please gents?


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## handsintheair (Jan 6, 2015)

The photos are on my 6 3/8" wrist. I've been wearing the watch for over one month now. I brushed out the sides of the case, the bezel, and the crown, to match the brushed bracelet. It is running about 3 seconds fast per day. It is very comfortable. I'm not a fan of domed crystals or riveted bracelets. The riveted bracelet does not bother me at all now because it's not polished on the sides like the black Bay 58 and it is thin. I can live with the domed crystal, it does add character and has a vintage feel, it probably contributes to the overall appeal of the visual aspects of the watch. It has passed the one month test. The bottom line for me is: It is a beautiful watch, but somewhat low key, it is not a Rolex, etc. I enjoy wearing it, I don't need to stop wearing it after a few days because it is too big, and for me it is like a nice dress watch and dive watch in one. If you have a specific question I'll try to answer it.


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

handsintheair said:


> If you have a specific question I'll try to answer it.


Thanks for sharing this info. I'm curious how you brushed out the sides and such. I did not notice that when looking at your pics, but now I can see it. I think I prefer the brushed look as well on a dive watch. Did you do it yourself or take it to a jeweler or watch maker?

I've seen some postings about the caliber 400 minute hand jumping when pushing/pulling in the crown. Do you have any issues with this? 

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, it's a stunning watch!


----------



## handsintheair (Jan 6, 2015)

I used 1000, 1500, or 2000 wet dry sandpaper and a scotch bright pad. I don't recall which one, start with the highest number that removes the shine and then use the scotch bright pad. If you don't have experience with this then practice on other watches and/or take it to a jeweler. This watch is relatively easy in comparison to others like the newer Seikos.
Yes, the hands jump when you pull out the crown or push it it. I read somewhere that you turn the crown slightly when pulling the crown out and pushing it back in. I found you turn it slightly towards the 6 o'clock position when pulling it out and turn it slightly to the 12 o'clock position when pushing it in. I am still learning this, but it works.


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

handsintheair said:


> I used 1000, 1500, or 2000 wet dry sandpaper


thanks for the tip, quite sure I'm not ready to do this on a $4k watch, but might give this a try on a beater some time.


----------



## handsintheair (Jan 6, 2015)

cerulean_depths said:


> thanks for the tip, quite sure I'm not ready to do this on a $4k watch, but might give this a try on a beater some time.


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

I think I like it better on the strap.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, the strap does the trick here, I think this is a perfect combo.


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

If not too much trouble, I'd be curious for the the lug-to-lug measurement (have seen 46.5mm and 48mm published in various places), as well as the weight on the strap.


----------



## ChiTownTx (Jun 4, 2015)

64 grams on the leather strap and looks like 46mm lug to lug. The battery died out on my caliper measuring tool so that's just coming from me putting it on top of a tape measure.


----------



## cerulean_depths (Jan 21, 2019)

ChiTownTx said:


> 64 grams on the leather strap and looks like 46mm lug to lug. The battery died out on my caliper measuring tool so that's just coming from me putting it on top of a tape measure.


Thanks!


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Is it in the plan to release more no LE steel 38mm 65’s? Really a sweet spot size.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Disco240 said:


> Is it in the plan to release more no LE steel 38mm 65’s? Really a sweet spot size.


I assume they will since they've used the case in two watches so far, right? the hodinkee version and this one. and the bronze 38mm are the same but just in bronze (and with the SW200 movements).

Maybe they'll only release it with cal. 400? who knows, but it is the best size for the divers 65, wears perfectly.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Disco240 said:


> Is it in the plan to release more no LE steel 38mm 65’s? Really a sweet spot size.


I heard that they will be coming next month or early July.
3 Colours (probably the usual; black, ?, and a limited colour). I was told that it will use the regular SW movement which is good to keep the price in check. I'm pretty excited for this actually! 

If anyone knows anything else, let us know.
Cheers


----------



## snikerdewdle (May 13, 2017)

That's kind of a bummer if it's just coming out in the SW movement, I've been waiting on a diver 65 with the calibre 400 and a date.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

snikerdewdle said:


> That's kind of a bummer if it's just coming out in the SW movement, I've been waiting on a diver 65 with the calibre 400 and a date.


There's also a cal 400 black with date at 6 coming but it'll be a 40mm


----------



## snikerdewdle (May 13, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's also a cal 400 black with date at 6 coming but it'll be a 40mm


Totally fine with the 40mm and I like the bezzle and white lume. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## handsintheair (Jan 6, 2015)

With blueberies


----------



## SarcasticDenning (3 mo ago)

mchou8 said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16473549
> 
> ...


the tesla pic is crass. putting your car's logo because you think it looks premium is just sad. Just like 2 Oris watches on a ludicrous seiko pouch. Know better. You own a Divers Chronos, mate!


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, I recognize that on my wrist! Great watch all around except one thing - Terrible lume but that may be for all 65's?


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

SarcasticDenning said:


> the tesla pic is crass. putting your car's logo because you think it looks premium is just sad. Just like 2 Oris watches on a ludicrous seiko pouch. Know better. You own a Divers Chronos, mate!


Troll a post from half a year ago. Way to make your debut in the community.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

basculante said:


> Hey, I recognize that on my wrist! Great watch all around except one thing - Terrible lume but that may be for all 65's?
> View attachment 16996119
> 
> View attachment 16996118
> ...


The lume is great on the Heritage 65's...


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

RussMurray said:


> The lume is great on the Heritage 65's...


Yeah, looks great. Funny the hands of the Chrono are kind of OK but the dial is absolutely terrible. Perhaps they need to put the 400 in this.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

basculante said:


> Yeah, looks great. Funny the hands of the Chrono are kind of OK but the dial is absolutely terrible. Perhaps they need to put the 400 in this.


Yeah, it will be interesting to see whether the Heritage version will ever get that caliber


----------

